# Ran my Karcher off my water butt today!!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Well after reading the great post's you guys have written regarding the use of rainwater, I today took a trip to my local DIY shop. I purchased 15mtr hose, and a Hozelock for the sum of £9.00.

I connected one end the hose to my butt tap with a jubilee clip, attached the other to PW, pulled the trigger on my machine with the power turned off, and low and behold running water. I then flicked on the power, and started to test out the pressure on my patio slabs. 

First impressions were good, I plan on cleaning my car tommorrow, so it will interesting to see how it fairs with my snow lance.

Nige


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one :thumb:

careful though with attaching to the tap, as it really constricts the flow. You might find just putting the hose in the top is better, as most PWs have no issue pulling water from that height 

nice one


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I take it you are using filtered water for this cleaning?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mark M said:


> I take it you are using filtered water for this cleaning?


excatly what i was wondering as i cant imagine the amount of debris/grit/sh1t that must accumulate in a water butt


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Gavb said:


> excatly what i was wondering as i cant imagine the amount of debris/grit/sh1t that must accumulate in a water butt


you need to read some more

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101974


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

We are being specific to this person, and are aware that you can filter the debris through a couple of tanks.


----------



## Satty (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been thinking about this recently. what size tanks are people using??


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Satty said:


> I've been thinking about this recently. what size tanks are people using??


Mine`s 200 litre :thumb:


----------



## Satty (Aug 24, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> Mine`s 200 litre :thumb:


how many washes on average can you get out of that out of interest.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> you need to read some more
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101974


yip read that more than once already thanks, i was just asking if the op is filtering the water


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm I would have expected that, for a single butt system, the debris would have sat at the bottom with the tap....

Grit guard for water butts!


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm i have a water butt at the front of my house literally 3 feet from the drive so it would be better than running my house through the house from the back. Might have to give this a go.

Reece


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have to confess to being continually surprised at how clean the water is from my tanks - I have 3 admittedly, and only use water from the 3rd for car washing, but I use white buckets and the water really does appear crystal clear at the start of each wash. Very occasionally, after heavy rain storms, I have to run the first few seconds of water through the hose as it has a bit of discolouring, but after a few seconds it looks no different to tap water 

Even better, I have NEVER had a single particle appear in a bucket. I wouldnt drink it, but its soft, certainly clean enough to wash a dirty car, and free - only downside is the cold temperature in winter :lol:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm I need to replace my water butt, I might see if I can somehow get two instead!


----------



## jezport (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there a PW that uses less water than 300ltrs per hr?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The amount of water used is minimal, the PW is never on for much during a wash. I find I use about 20 liters of water for a rinse as occasionally I feed from buckets You can easily rinse a car with 2 buckets.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

does depend a lot on the machine - my Kranzle is 10L/min and I use it more than 2 mins for the pre- and post- rinse, if I am not using ONR. My old Karcher was 300L/hr or so though...


----------

